# للي حاب يظلل سيارته عازل حراري لاتفوتكم هاذي الشركة ياناس



## نانو شيلد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هذه تجربة لاحد الاخوان في احدى المنتديات السعوديه



 للي حاب يظلل سيارته عازل حراري لاتفوتكم هاذي الشركة ياناس
» بواسطة ضاااااحي قبل 3 يوم و 9 ساعه
» المدينة: الشرقيه
» رقم الإعلان: 3046961
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
افضل شئ لما تتعامل مع اي شخص بالثقه. 
انا شخص امتلك برادو ، وذهبت لشركة تظليل من طرف صديق وهي تسمى نانو شيلد ، وقمت بتظليل السيارة بالكامل من سنة 2009 ووضع حماية ع الأنوار والكشافات ومع الفترة والزمن شفت التظليل والعازل تغير لونه ، وتذكرت ان التظليل والحماية يوجد عليهم ضمان مدى الحياة ، وذهبت للشركة وقلت خليني اجرب واشوف ان كانو صادقين ، لان معظم الشركات تعمل اعلان تمويه لكسب الزبون فقط ، وذهبت ليهم وتكلمت معاهم وأخذو نظرة ع السيارة وكان الزجاج واضح والحماية واضحه , واخذو صور ع السيارة ، تصدقو بالله ان اخذو السيارة وقامو بتغسيلها قبل كل شي وقالو لي لك الخيار فاختيار اي لون تريده واخترت اللون وكانت معاملتهم افضل مما تتصورون وقامو بتغيير التظليل بالكامل وحماية الوجه مع افضل معامله وانظف شغل ، وتتصورون ان صاحب ومدير الشركة كلمني شخصيا يآخذ مني التفاصيل ويتأسف 
وهاذي الشركة أمريكية 
والخلل الفني فالتظليل القديم كان من نفس المصنع وليس عيب من نفس المحل او نفس التظليل اللي يتركب ع السيارات
ولكم الصور وهاذي بعض المعلومات عن الشركة
الشركة أمريكية واسمها نانو شيلد وموقعها بالشرقية وفي بالكويت و أمريكا
وللأمانه والتوضيح الله إللي يعلم أني ماني مسوق ولامندوب للشركة والله فوقي ويشهد إني حاب ارشد الناس للشي النظيف فقط لاغير ولاهو داخل بجيبي اي شيئ
والصور توضح معنى كلامي والضمان موجود ومصور للأمانه.
وللمعلوميه توجد عندهم عروض وتخفيضات حاليا.
وهذا رقم صاحب الشركة شخصيا لأي استفسار تقدرو تتصلون عليه: 0556411164

شرح عمليع العزل من منتجات نانو شيلد 
Check out this video on YouTube:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTHrv2c2uZU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Nano Shield 
Nano Ceramic Window Eco Films
K.S.A Dammam
00966-556411164
00966-38307899
Nano Shied USA - Nano Shield USA


حمايه الطلاء الخارجي بمادةالنانو سيراميك وبراده الالماس بضمان 5 سنوات 
Check out this video on YouTube:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAvpVQZyp-g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Nano Shield 
Nano Ceramic Eco Films
K.S.A Dammam
00966-556411164
00966-138307899
Nano Shied USA - Nano Shield USA

التلميع الداخلي بتقنيه النانو 
جودة - اتقان - ضمان 

http://youtu.be/iDypgmBxi2o

Nano Shield 
Nano Ceramic Window Eco Films
K.S.A Dammam
00966-556411164
00966-38307899
Nano Shied USA - Nano Shield USA





























































































































الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل












































​


----------

